# Emmett technique...



## johnblack (8 Nov 2019)

...has anyone any experience of this for pain relief?

A couple of people have suggested it as a possible treatment for some long term muscle pain issues.


----------



## vickster (8 Nov 2019)

Never heard of it...link?
Who has suggested it to you? Doctor, physio...? Do you know why you have muscle issues...injury, illness, inflammatory condition?

The response to any therapy is very individual. You can only try and see if it works for you (assuming it’s not contraindicated for any reason)


----------



## johnblack (8 Nov 2019)

vickster said:


> Never heard of it...link?
> Who has suggested it to you? Doctor, physio...? Do you know why you have muscle issues...injury, illness, inflammatory condition?
> 
> The response to any therapy is very individual. You can only try and see if it works for you (assuming it’s not contraindicated for any reason)


Yes I'm aware of the issues I have and it has been mentioned as a possible pain relief by a couple of people in similar situations. It wasn't something I'd even heard of until today.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2019)

Apparently, it is a 'light touch therapy'... 

The touching of target trigger points is supposed to relax tense muscles. 

It sounds unlikely to work, but give it a go and make your own mind up?


----------



## johnblack (8 Nov 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Apparently, it is a 'light touch therapy'...
> 
> The touching of target trigger points is supposed to relax tense muscles.
> 
> It sounds unlikely to work, but give it a go and make your own mind up?


That's how it was described to me but two people I work with are very positive about it. It sounds a bit like acupuncture in that it focuses on trigger points. I've always been very skeptical about that but it seems to be a mostly accepted method of pain relief.


----------



## vickster (8 Nov 2019)

johnblack said:


> That's how it was described to me but two people I work with are very positive about it. It sounds a bit like acupuncture in that it focuses on trigger points. I've always been very skeptical about that but it seems to be a mostly accepted method of pain relief.


Have you already tried deep tissue / sports massage and also dry needling (trigger point 'Western' acupuncture)?

I'd give it a go if you know of a good local practitioner...can't see it'll do any harm (except to your wallet). What works for one person doesn't for another (and actually what works for one body part/muscle doesn't necessarily work for another either which is my experience of dry needling)


----------



## Bill Gates (8 Nov 2019)

Pickpockets are very light fingered as they steal your wallet from your jacket. Sounds like the Emperor's new clothes to me. But then I am an old cynic


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Nov 2019)

johnblack said:


> That's how it was described to me but two people I work with are very positive about it. It sounds a bit like acupuncture in that it focuses on trigger points. I've always been very skeptical about that but it seems to be a mostly accepted method of pain relief.


I had awful pain in my feet and went for acupuncture. I was a non believer. They had 2 sessions of putting pins in my ear lobes. Within a week the pain was much reduced. Within 3 weeks the pain had gone. Acupuncture works.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> I had awful pain in my feet and went for acupuncture. I was a non believer. They had 2 sessions of putting pins in my ear lobes. Within a week the pain was much reduced. Within 3 weeks the pain had gone. Acupuncture works.


What caused the pain, and had you put that right? How long had you had the pain? 

If you didn't make any other changes, your feet had been hurting for a year, and then 3 weeks of acupuncture seemed to sort it out, that might support its efficacy. 

If your feet had only be hurting for a couple of weeks and/or you had changed shoes (whatever) then the pain might have gone anyway even _without_ the acupuncture treatment.


----------



## johnblack (8 Nov 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> I had awful pain in my feet and went for acupuncture. I was a non believer. They had 2 sessions of putting pins in my ear lobes. Within a week the pain was much reduced. Within 3 weeks the pain had gone. Acupuncture works.


It makes no sense to the logical part of my brain, but far too many people have seen the benefits for it to be quackery, maybe I'll give it a go.


----------



## vickster (8 Nov 2019)

That's Easten acupuncture. Different to Western/dry needling - where the actual painful bit is targeted. I had that in my foot for chronic plantar fasciitis (didn't realy help, shockwave therapy did subsequently)


----------



## Phaeton (8 Nov 2019)

Is this the Dr Emmett Brown method, where Marty takes you back in time to where you did the injury, you don't do what causes it then he brings you back?


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Nov 2019)

johnblack said:


> It makes no sense to the logical part of my brain, but far too many people have seen the benefits for it to be quackery, maybe I'll give it a go.


I totally agree. Not only did I think it was total nonesense. Getting needles stuck in the top of your ears really hurts. But I was at my wits end. 

So as a total non believer. My Eureaka moment was very strong. Within a couple of days the pain was subsiding. 

It made me realise that that just because we dont understand something, it doesn't mean it doesn't work. 

Be more open minded.


----------

